# Upper Peninsula Morels?



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone out there has found morels in the eastern upper peninsula before? I have picked them in northern lower Michigan but have yet to find them in the eastern U.P. I live in the Soo and though I have looked in the spring I have only found a few beefsteaks. I'm not looking for someones secret spot, just what kind of area you find them in etc. Any help would be appreciated, even what month you usually find them. Thanks,
Walt Shann, Sault Ste Marie


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

This isn't East, but I found some whites near Big Bay de Noc the week following Memorial Day a couple years ago. This was on a slope with a Poplar Pine mix.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

what he said ^^


----------

